# GoPro Mounts/Accesories/etc



## Easto

I just got a GoPro for Christmas and want to take it out boarding.

What are the best mounts and accessories I should be looking at?

I have the side mount, chest harness, and wrist harness.

I want to get the LCD BacPac, but I don't know what else I should be looking at.

I have a couple spare batteries on order now .....


----------



## elstinky

First try with what you have, seems sufficient anyway. Then if you really feel like you're missing out on something buy the stuff you need. Don't just go out and buy everything, it's a waste of money and you'll end up with a drawer packed with unused shit.

Btw 'best' is an impossible answer for subjective questions :] Especially since you don't even mention what you want to shoot. That being said, I like to keep it simple and use an adhesive curved mount on my helmet. (to shoot what's in front of me, like my gf's fine ass, not for lame self shots where you don't see any action).


----------



## Easto

I was basically looking at a spare battery and the LCD BacPac.

I wasn't sure if there is anything else that you guys find you use alot.


----------



## elstinky

BacPac should be pretty awesome since just for the fact it gives you a decent menu structure alone. That plus video preview seems like it's well worth it. I hope so, cause I ordered one myself and it should be here in a couple of hours :] Will let you know what it's like.


----------



## kaborkian

I don't see any value in an LCD backpack...it's big enough already.

You'll be surprised how easy it is to get shots lined up right. Just aim it how you think it should go, and after a couple of times you will see how to adjust.

You can also use the iphone app to see what the camera see.

Yes, get a battery! By far the thing I need the most.


----------



## surfinsnow

elstinky said:


> BacPac should be pretty awesome since just for the fact it gives you a decent menu structure alone. That plus video preview seems like it's well worth it. I hope so, cause I ordered one myself and it should be here in a couple of hours :] Will let you know what it's like.


I have the LCD backpack. It helps a LOT, but it obviously sucks up the battery, especially in the cold snowboarding environment. It's better for when you're using the GP as a still camera, or looking at your vids while you break for lunch. 

As for the mount...it comes with a bunch of them. Should be two of each kind (except the harnesses). I put one on my helmet...but then bought a new helmet. That old mount is history. You're never getting that glue off. The helmet straps works pretty good (I've used it whitewater rafting, since I was using their helmet), but I just don't trust it without a couple of twist ties through the vent holes, or some other way to secure should you take a hard fall or something. I've never had it fall off -- it's got really secure rubber grips, but still, it's be an expensive loss if it happened.

The best tip I can offer is to really memorize all the damned click sequences. Nothing sucks worse than finding out you missed one click and wound up recording all your lift rides up, then turning the camera off for your run down. Yes, I've done it. Yes, it's easy...the beep isn't nearly loud enough, especially when you're wearing a helmet and a lift is humming nearby and a snow gun is blowing, etc, etc. If you're with a buddy, ask him to check to make sure the red light is blinking before you take off! Or, wear it on your wrist or chest or a place where you can see the red light. You'll get some neat perspectives, too. The helmet-top perspective gets boring after a while.


----------



## surfinsnow

kaborkian said:


> I don't see any value in an LCD backpack...it's big enough already.
> 
> You'll be surprised how easy it is to get shots lined up right. Just aim it how you think it should go, and after a couple of times you will see how to adjust.
> 
> You can also use the iphone app to see what the camera see.
> 
> Yes, get a battery! By far the thing I need the most.


You're assuming he has a newer GoPro3. Mine is version 2, has no wifi, no screen, no nothing. The LCD screen is great, but again, kind of pointless on-mountain if the camera is mounted to your helmet.

I do agree, though, an extra battery is a must, too.


----------



## kaborkian

surfinsnow said:


> You're assuming he has a newer GoPro3. Mine is version 2, has no wifi, no screen, no nothing. The LCD screen is great, but again, kind of pointless on-mountain if the camera is mounted to your helmet.
> 
> I do agree, though, an extra battery is a must, too.


Correct, since he just got it, I am indeed assuming it's a 3.


----------



## Kevin137

The only thing that i could suggest is maybe an extendable pole, there are loads out there, i have the Xsories one, and it is very well built, sturdy and strong...

UShot Monochrome


----------



## elstinky

Just a quick note on the LCD after heading to the local dirt jumps and playing around with it:
- it has a configurable auto-off so that helps with the battery life a lot
- menu access/handling is really good and understandable, and beats the shit out of the two-button controlled back-to-the-days default menu.
- preview/playback: I do find value in this, and it reminds me of how I used to get to know a new analog photocamera vs getting to know a new DSLR. With an analog camera you try out different settings and take notes like "shot x = there I tried setting y and z" and so on. Then wait a week for the shots to get developped and check results. It really is the only way to properly learn the ins and outs of a fairly complicated camera (think high-end Nikon/Canon). This all changed with DSLRs with built-in display where you get instant feedback. With the GoPro it's similar. Wanna know what wide/medium/narrow is? Wanna see if low-light is worth it? The manual won't tell you so take shots, try not to forget which shot you changed what setting, ride, get camera out of housing, attach usb cable, transfer files, watch. And repeat until satisfied. Now that is mainly reduced to just take shot/ride/watch. Yes I know not everybody goes mental on a simple GoPro like that but I do and hence the LCD is definitely worth it for me.

I do admit though that usage on the mountain with gloves on etc is not exactly the same as what I did now, plus it seems likely that after a while I'll know which settings to use automatically so the preview is going to be of less use. Yet there's still the playback which is always fun.


----------



## t21

Get the handlebar/post clamp, so you can mount it on a ski pole or whatever type of pole you will be using.


----------



## ekb18c

This..

Amazon.com: Wasabi Power Battery (2-Pack) and New Charger for GoPro HD HERO3+, HERO3 and GoPro AHDBT-201, AHDBT-301, AHDBT-302: Camera & Photo


----------



## slyder

I've seen retail and home made 3rd person mounts. I have never seen one in action. The videos that these make are quite cool. Possibly making one and adding this to your arsenal of mounting options: helmet, pole and 3rd person view could make for some great edits.


----------



## Easto

Cool, thanks guys.

Yes, I have a Hero3 Black edition.


----------



## kaborkian

ekb18c said:


> This..
> 
> Amazon.com: Wasabi Power Battery (2-Pack) and New Charger for GoPro HD HERO3+, HERO3 and GoPro AHDBT-201, AHDBT-301, AHDBT-302: Camera & Photo


Awesome, ordering this now!

Thanks


----------



## jdang307

kaborkian said:


> Awesome, ordering this now!
> 
> Thanks


Me too. Never knew about it. Paid $20 for a gopro battery and lost it before ever using it on a trip to Tahoe.

Ordering the GP2 version though which is slightly cheaper. Might order the Xsories Monochrome Ushot as well, or the regular Ushot which is also cheaper. Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## ekb18c

I also made the mistake of buying a gopro battery for $20. Then I saw the wasbi batteries. 

The good thing is that now I have 4 batteries and a car charger, & wall charger.


----------



## Trey T

extra batteries is my best recommendation and get the genuine one.


----------



## FrootStick

With the GoPro and Action Cams, how strong are the adhesive mounts when putting them on a helmet or the snowboard?

Ive have not used mine yet and am just a little curious about them.
Has anyone had one fall off and lose the camera or something like that?


----------



## FrootStick

What is the best way and spot to mount it to the board?


----------



## SGoldwin

FrootStick said:


> What is the best way and spot to mount it to the board?


I have tried to mount it at the front of the board but the mount came of after a couple of runs. I'll guess it's because of the vibrations.

Perhaps it's possible to mount it on the binding and to have a security strap - don't want to loose the GoPro.


----------



## Easto

I mounted mine on the front of my board. I think it's important to clean to top of the board first and make sure you let it dry.

Apply the mount 24 hours before using it.

Any times I have read about someone losing their mount they didn't give it 24 hours before using it.


----------



## Kevin137

The thing with mounting to a board in that manner, is that the vibrations are really not good for a camera, so much so, that they can damage the sensor making the camera useless...

I have seen the results of this 1st hand, not on my cameras, but a friends who i did say to it would not be a great idea...

I have a strap that allows me to mount to the side of my leg while boarding, that gets pretty much the same result but with none of the vibration, and there is also the fact that it is strapped to me, so i would notice if it fell off, which is not something i would always notice if stuck on a board...!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

Easto said:


> I mounted mine on the front of my board. I think it's important to clean to top of the board first and make sure you let it dry.
> 
> Apply the mount 24 hours before using it.
> 
> Any times I have read about someone losing their mount they didn't give it 24 hours before using it.


yea +1 on cleaning the surface and giving it some time for the adhesive to adhere properly. 

I wouldnt recommend the board mount really though. pretty crappy angle and there is lots of vibration in it. my mate actually fucked his gopro by mounting it under the trucks of his skateboard. footage looked pretty rad doing massive manuals but the vibration actually caused the lens to more or something everything he shoots now is blurred/out of focus


----------



## bcollins

Not sure if this was already mentioned but you need to heat up the adhesive with a blow dryer before applying the various mounts. I also heat up the surface of the helmet, board, etc. for a few seconds. Basically follow the same procedure you would for applying a stomp pad. 

I run into people all the time that have had the mounts come off and the first thing I ask is if they heated up the adhesive pad before applying...in almost all instances the answer was no. I've applied several helmet mounts for snowboarding, wakeboaring, etc. and haven't had an issue with any of them coming off. FYI. 

Also, I made my own gopro pole mount from a cheap mono pod off amazon. Essentially you just pull the end off the handle side and attach it to the other end. Attach one of the gopro tripod mounts to it an you're good. I'll see if I can find the link that I followed. The mono pod, in my opinion, results in the best footage by far. 

Here is what I bought...works great. A bit heavy but you don't notic it while you're riding and the length is adjustable. 

Amazon.com: GoPro Tripod Mount: Camera & Photo

Amazon.com: Dolica WT-1003 67-Inch Lightweight Monopod: Camera & Photo


----------



## bcollins

Here you go...DIY gopole.

Palmetto Kayak Fishing: Kayak Fishing Monopod Conversion for GoPro and other Cameras - DIY kayak camera mount


----------



## FrootStick

I bought a gopole already just need the adapter now to go to my sony action cam


----------



## kev711

Kevin137 said:


> I have a strap that allows me to mount to the side of my leg while boarding, that gets pretty much the same result but with none of the vibration, and there is also the fact that it is strapped to me, so i would notice if it fell off, which is not something i would always notice if stuck on a board...!


I thought about "making" a strap like this because I hate having to hold my expandable monopod while riding. Do you happen to have a link of it?


----------



## kev711

Amazon.com: GoPro Tripod Mount: Camera & Photo

this allows you to use any accessory a regular camera uses....by far my fav mount

Extendable Handheld Pro Pole Mono Pod Monopod Camera for DSLR Digital Cameras | eBay


----------



## FrootStick

The sony already has that in the bottom of it! 

Can't you just wrap the head or chest mount around your leg? Same thing in the end


----------



## kev711

FrootStick said:


> Can't you just wrap the head or chest mount around your leg? Same thing in the end


great idea but i'm looking for something that lets me strap the gopro with the monopod pole attached to it.


----------



## primetime

FrootStick, there's a pole out there called the XShot (some similar ones in eBay as well) that uses a standard tripod mount that the Sony Action Can uses.

The pole also retracts to about a foot long, so you can easily store it.


----------



## Easto

*
How to Purchase Adhesive Material for Mounts*

*We do not sell extra adhesive 3M tape individually, but you can do an online search for the adhesive 3M part number to see if you can locate a retailer with the part. The part is the 2.5 mm Double Sided Tape and the 3M part number is 3M 4991 VHB.*

Does anyone have a source to order some of this 3M adhesive?


----------



## atr3yu

Best I could do.... I am going to grab the top one myself. I know it's china, but it says its 4991 and the lipo batteries I get from china are the shit!

6pcs 3M Sticker RED SET FOR Gopro HERO2 HERO3 Helmet Mount VHB Adhesive Sticky | eBay

3M Scotch Brand Double Sided Foam Tape Roll 4941 Very High Bond VHB | eBay


----------



## Donutz

Easto said:


> *
> How to Purchase Adhesive Material for Mounts*
> 
> *We do not sell extra adhesive 3M tape individually, but you can do an online search for the adhesive 3M part number to see if you can locate a retailer with the part. The part is the 2.5 mm Double Sided Tape and the 3M part number is 3M 4991 VHB.*
> 
> Does anyone have a source to order some of this 3M adhesive?


You can buy double-sided adhesive at Home Depot, but it may not be strong enough, IDK. Anyone have info on this?

Meanwhile, Launch Helmetcams in North Vancouver sells double-sided adhesive packs specifically for helmet-cam gluons. They do mail-order if worst comes to worst.


----------



## Easto

atr3yu said:


> Best I could do.... I am going to grab the top one myself. I know it's china, but it says its 4991 and the lipo batteries I get from china are the shit!
> 
> 6pcs 3M Sticker RED SET FOR Gopro HERO2 HERO3 Helmet Mount VHB Adhesive Sticky | eBay
> 
> 3M Scotch Brand Double Sided Foam Tape Roll 4941 Very High Bond VHB | eBay


Which batteries? I grabbed 2 wasabi power batteries, can always use 2-3 more for those long days


----------



## Debbie

*GoPro Big EVA Full Set Case For Hero 3 Hero 3 Plus / 3 + Camera*

I got this Big EVA Full Set Case For Hero 3 and it is great for putting all the GoPro accessories inside. Holding all the accessories safely. :thumbsup:














Easto said:


> I just got a GoPro for Christmas and want to take it out boarding.
> 
> What are the best mounts and accessories I should be looking at?
> 
> I have the side mount, chest harness, and wrist harness.
> 
> I want to get the LCD BacPac, but I don't know what else I should be looking at.
> 
> I have a couple spare batteries on order now .....


----------



## Bdiaz1684

What kind of side leg strap do you have???


----------



## Bdiaz1684

Kevin137 what kind of leg strap do you have???


----------



## freshy

The ones I use most are the chesty and the helmet mount, but I mount the helmet one on the side and use a few of the extender piece things to get it to sit right, and also a bobber grip for water. Also if you still have the box it came in that plastic thing it comes mounted on can also me a handy mount, I drilled mine onto a skateboard, yay free mount.
As mentioned extra batteries are super handy, but also an extra SD card is pretty much a must as well.
And a pole of some sort is nice to have too. I have a regular extendable pole and the 3-way. 3-way is cool because it takes the pole out of the shot I just wish it was longer, but I can just frankenstein some pieces on there to make it a little longer.
Do you have the remote? that's nice to have. Becomes super handy if say you have a friend with a gopro so you can link them both to the remote and get multiple angles of yourself with one press of the remote.

As for mounting it to the board has anyone used the suction cup? I have never tried it but I would not want to glue a mount to my board.


----------



## Loki

Extra Batteries and a charger is what I would recommend, a days boarding or scuba diving I use 3 batteries.


----------

